# Homemade Dog Box



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not complete but for only $250 in materials+******* ingunity+ cases of bud light we came up with this. We still need to add the center vent between the two holes. Some mats. Maybe a couple fans. The name A-Team written above the two holes and there names ammo and ace written above their respective holes. It will always be a work in progress. Any opinions?


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Seal it!!!!


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea forgot to add that in there. Most def. I will


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Add a wet bar and BBQ pit.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Styrofoam insulation in the top, and sides if you can will go a long way in the TX heat. Nice reflective white pain wouldn't hurt.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Hope you don't have any serious chewers.


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

Dang, that looks pretty good.

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lets just say I don't have to strap it down in the truck if I don't want to


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'd really be concerned with the sharp corners of the vents on the inside for your dogs. Bouncing through training grounds or something and a pretty sharp jab in the side can't be comfortable.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

They are covered with 2x4s on the inside. I just to keep as little edges and such on the insides


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I think over all nice, sealed and painted more nicer.
I think in hindsight you will have wished you put the door hinges on the center post and the latches on the outside.
and if you take an inch hole drill and make a hole in the outside back corner of the floor it will be easier to hose the poop out.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a real good idea I might just do that. And it's never to late to change the hinges. First coat of stain is on right now.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Good job. Looks like it will do what you need it to do.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I would seal the inside with epoxy resin (fiberglass resin) so no water will soak in. Painting the outside with something similar will hold up better than stain. The top takes most of the heat, water, and UV. You could laminate white FRP to the top, or the entire thing, so it holds up better and looks really clean.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris2713 said:


> They are covered with 2x4s on the inside. I just to keep as little edges and such on the insides


I think flush vents would be better and safer. The dogs bang around in a box on bumpy roads. I would want the inside smooth, without anything projecting into the space.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Swap out the wood doors with something more secure that can resist thieves, animal rights crazies, and chewing dogs. Doors from a wire crate or plastic kennel might work.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Here's my thought/opinion, and it is worth exactly what you paid for it.

I don't think the doors are secure enough.

My dogs would chew through the flimsy vents,yours probably will too.

To properly seal that beast with fiberglass resin would be very expensive.

You said "we" built the box... I would suggest getting more beer and getting the other half of "we" drunk and selling him the box. Seriously though, you could have taken the $250 for the materials and the money spent on the beer and possibly purchased a used Owens 2 hole aluminum box.


As long as you don't leave your dogs unattended in the box for any extended period, I'm sure that the box will serve you well.


FYI
This wealth of knowledge, options and advice is being spewed from a ******* who has owned/built several wooden dog boxes over the years.

Lonnie


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

All the experts! Most prolly dont know the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver

I think it looks great!... It will be usefull and do its job...

Epoxie really would'nt be THAT expensive..considering the durability..

West Systems brand comes to mind, and its something very handy to have around the house anyways..

Again it will serve its purpose.... Ever notice how many dog boxes are for sale in the classifieds??? 

You get tired of yours and want to move on,,, you wont have to feel the need to re coup money... Just build another...

Good Job,,,, my thinking friend..

Gooser

P.S.

My dogs, and my guns, go into the motel room with me when I travel.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good. Like other have said waterproof it as best you can. Wet dogs and wood on a hot day will make it a sauna.. Maybe that garage floor epoxy or roll on Bed liner would work.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Matt Duncan said:


> Looks good. Like other have said waterproof it as best you can. Wet dogs and wood on a hot day will make it a sauna.. Maybe that garage floor epoxy or roll on Bed liner would work.


and chunk of the tuff cattle mat cows lay on from the farm store. keeps the dogs up off the wood. wet wood is slick and the slop round like pinballs without it. that and like I said drain holes for barf and poo. Gooser, in your woodworking knowledge, what if the feller used B.I.N. Primer inside and out. it is super white and made for soggy bathrooms.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to pick up some flooring from TSC to lay down. I know I wouldn't want to lay on plywood.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KeMe look at the floating woodwork on my banner at bottom of page.

That is western red cedar topped with glass cloth, then coated with crystal clear epOxy , followed by spar urathane.


Very little maintenance once finished.

canoe sits in water, get. Sand and mud all over it, crashes into rocks, caustic fish guts from the electric plant holding pond, Perth durable,

for his dog box, no glass cloth really needed, just get epoxy good and warm, mix, and spread with a squee gee .The top with spar urathane.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Like MooseGooser said, if you use epoxy be sure to topcoat with spar urethane, that is your UV protection for the epoxy. Built 2 cedar strip canoes myself

Lonnie Spann


----------



## jwiacek (Jun 20, 2013)

Craftey devel good job as long as dogs are safe all is well


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

I think the nickname for your box should be "The Ark"! Looks great!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Min 2 inches of ridgid foam ins on roof. Not a fan of the vents, too light gauge and sharp. Would line the boxes with barn liner and silicon the joints.. ( very thin but white and easy to clean. Use it in milk rooms and freezers )


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me. Retriever folks sometimes seem to place a high value on the appearance of their stuff vs the function. That would be a palace for alot of houndsmen I know. What is that sticker on your truck, are you a fraternity man?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I used a box like that for years. My brother Philip built the box and I decided that we needed to put a thin skin of sheet aluminum on the outside and paint the inside. We glued the aluminum like you would formica. I then screwed 1" aluminum angle iron along all corners. Then added two round aluminum butterfly vents to each side and back. I found some Crow River vents to put on 1/8" aluminum doors. 
Phil then had the great idea to hook up a $30 marine blower(reversed) on the top/back to pull the hot air out and keep air flow moving. We then bought a chrome marine vent cap for looks. Box was sweet. Looked like an expensive aluminum box.


----------

